# ausnebeln



## evagomeznu

Hallo, 
Ich mache gerade eine technische Übersetzung aus dem Deutschen ins Spanische. Das ist über eine Lackpistole. Leider finde ich nirgendwo noch die Bedeutung weder die Übersetzung für das Verb ausnebeln.

Könnte mir jemand Bitte helfen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Bonjules

ok...
....leider finde ich weder die Bedeutung noch die Uebersetzung fuer....oder...
....leider finde ich nirgendwo die Bedeutung oder die Uebersetzung fuer..

der 'Nebel' des 'ausnebeln' se traduce lo mejor como 'humo' me imagino, aunque 'Nebel' puede signifcar 'niebla' tambie'n.
El prefijo 'aus' seri'a dificil para traducir, pero significa en alema'n algo como se hace una cosa 'a fondo' o rigurosamente.
Para 'echar humo' el DRAE te da 'humar'.
Espero que este te sirve!
saluditos de PR
bj


----------



## parodi

Ich kann nicht Spanisch, aber Ich habe Lackpistole genutzt in meinem Hobby (classic Wagens)   Ich glaube das Wort in Englisch ist "overspray", dass heist "Lackmicrotropfen", die Luftbeschmutzung und Einatmen der Partikle  der Arbeiter verursachen.


----------



## Bonjules

Ja, parodi, jetzt hast du wohl ganz recht und ich lag ganz falsch.
Es handelt sich wahrscheinlich um ein Spray (Nebel) das (den) man nicht da haben will (die Lungen) wo es nicht hin sollte! Dann waere 'overspray' (oder 'scatter spray'??)wohl am besten. 
Man braucht dann einen 'Respirator' oder  wenigstens diese von OSHA oder  NIOSH empfohlenen Filzmasken.
Saludos!
bj


----------



## Bonjules

Ich vergass zu erwaehnen, parodi,
es handelt sich in jedem Fall um eines jener grausigen Horror-Worte ("ausnebeln") wie nur die deutsche Industrie sie erfinden kann....


----------



## parodi

Hi.
Overspray oder "Ausnebel" bedeutet heute auch Geldverschwendung.  Die Umweltgesetzen in EU und USA haben viele Lacken (wie Autolacke) sehr teuer gemacht.  Jedes Lacktropfen in der Luft ist nicht ein tropfen an der Karosserie.  Cheers.

(Es ist gut dieses Forum zu finden...Ich habe seit der 1970's kein Deutch geschrieben.)


----------

